# Vodafone.....getting worse?



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Evening all, 

I have been with Vodafone for 15/16 years. My other half, plus my Mum and Dad are with them too but we are all finding the signal is getting worse and worse! 

It used to be that we would never be with out signal and now it is a regular occurrence to have none but even having signal doesn't matter! We can call each other both have full signal and still get cut off or it breaks up. 

Best of all is that we can have signal but when trying to call it just rings once and goes straight to answer phone! 

Plus the 3g is terrible.

Anyone else found this over the last year and half/two years? 


I do love the fact that no matter what you can't get out the contract as we would all be off to someone else. Even if they provide no service at all you can't get out.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've always found Vodafone amazing. Yes I only have had it just over a year originally coming from a orange contact. I'm on 4g Red and get signal more then my partner on EE. Also at work I am the only one who has signal and can browse the Internet with no issues. Phone I have is a iphone 5s

I'm in leicester


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Was with Vodafone for 6 years. Signal was great but 3G was appalling. Couldn't get 3G anywhere. Changed to ee and I get h+ and 4g most places with good signal. But at home I should be getting good signal and I get none what so ever.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I live near Canterbury (a major City) Vodafone coverage is appalling.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Vodafone... Who?!?!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I left voda many moons ago, I found the signals to be dire as the their service. When I wanted to get a iphone 4s they wanted £120 upfront and 24 month contract. So I told them they can get stuffed and transferred to 3.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I also was with them long term and found them rubbish,poor service and price was always higher than most,left and went with various other companies and they all have been better in nearly every way


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

YES!!! Vodaphone use to be one of the best mobile companies, i have also been with them for 15/16 years and i cant wait till my contract runs out in April!!! 

I pay £55 a month for 3Gb of date and they charge me £6 per 250mb i go over, its a joke!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I am on 5s with all y can eat data (for one off fee) and my previous contract on 4s had unlimited data. Same tariff on voda would have been limited like yours.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Was with Vodafone for 6 years. Signal was great but 3G was appalling. Couldn't get 3G anywhere. Changed to ee and I get h+ and 4g most places with good signal. But at home I should be getting good signal and I get none what so ever.


My personal phone is with O2 and my work phone is with Vodafone and both are appalling to be honest.

I will be going to EE for my personal phone very shortly....sick and tired of paying O2 top money and getting crap service. I got an EE PAYG sim and have tested it for a couple of days and the service is head and shoulders over O2 and Vodafone.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Fastidious said:


> YES!!! Vodaphone use to be one of the best mobile companies, i have also been with them for 15/16 years and i cant wait till my contract runs out in April!!!
> 
> I pay £55 a month for 3Gb of date and they charge me £6 per 250mb i go over, its a joke!


Giffgaff is your answer, they use the o2 network and you keep your phone or get one from them.

For only £18 a month get *1,000 UK minutes, unlimited UK texts and 5 GB Internet for one month*. Plus, you will still benefit from our free giffgaff to giffgaff calls and texts on top of that.

NOT CONTRACTED either - its a rolling 30 day contract.

Giffgaff


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Same here had a Vodafone for about 15 years and recently in different parts of the country it is hard getting and keeping a connection. Something that never used to happen.


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

I changed from vodafone to EE last week. I got good signal most places I went but Internet access was poor. With EE I still get signal everywhere iv been so far with the added bonus of being able to access the Internet if I need to. 
Whilst in the vodafone shop I heard a Middle Aged man asking why the 3G and his Internet was so slow and they said it will be better soon as they're investing millions in 4g. I wouldn't of minded betting he didn't have a 4G contract tho so I doubt his will improve!


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

I too have been with Voda for 6 years now & for the past year signal at work has been terrible, i've never had 4G signal (yes, my phone is 4G compatible & have it on my plan). My GF who is on EE gets 4G everywhere, even down all the country lanes round my area, EE puts Voda to shame IMHO, can't wait to change network, roll on another year


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I changed from O2 to Vodafone beginning of the year and God do I regret it, both are terrible. Really wish I had gone EE


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've just left them last week after 14 years, for the same reasons, poor coverage, poor website and shocking customer service. Moved to EE, now get 4g, much better


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A pork chop in a Synagogue would get a better reception than my phone on Vodafone.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Work phone is Vodafone 

Internet access terrible signal average at best , worst of it is I saw the charges we pay as finance had a spreadsheet on my usage to tell me off(another story but in short my argument is give me a phone I treat it as my own if you don't like that have it back) but the call text and data usage fees were horrendous way more than you or I could get in the high street .... Some serious high level idiot in procurement needs the axe I tell you ......


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Vossman said:


> Giffgaff is your answer, they use the o2 network and you keep your phone or get one from them.
> 
> For only £18 a month get *1,000 UK minutes, unlimited UK texts and 5 GB Internet for one month*. Plus, you will still benefit from our free giffgaff to giffgaff calls and texts on top of that.
> 
> ...


I've just moved me and the wife over to GiffGaff and it has been pretty good so far. No 3G where we are at the momen BUT that is because we are out in the sticks in rented and the EE sim i had prior was even worse and was pretty much useless unless i stood outside next to the gate and only at that point could i make or recieve a call


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Vodafone are useless, ee has half decent coverage but the worst customer service going, so I'll stick to O2, they always look after me well and only problems are usually tied down to the phone itself


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I've just moved to vodafone ! after 15 years or so with Orange, get my new phone today  I am finally moving :thumb: never had a good signal at home with them, but each time my contract was due, they would offer me an unbeatable deal, I always gave notice, but they would call me, offer me latest phone unlimited minuites & texts, and 1 GB data for £21 p/m, which was my last deal 2 years ago. (or equivalent great deal over the years)
Anyhow, I have another contract with vodafone, which is actually my daughters phone, and the signal is far far better, also, vodafone customer service far far better than Orange / EE !

I have to say though, the not so good signal at home with Orange, never bothered me, I keep it on our hall table or in our lounge, where I get 3/4 bars, and thats been fine, otherwise everyone that needs to call me knows our house number !!
Other than that, I am out of the house more than I am in it anyway.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Vodafone are the only carrier that gets signal where I live - I`ve tried all the others with PAYG sims - but recently they`ve been doing `upgrades` to all the masts in the area for 4G. Which is great, but they haven't turned it on, so no point adding 4g to my account and ever since, the 3g drops out for no reason which never used to happen. Not impressed but nowhere else I can go.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've just moved over to Vodafone from EE and so far it's been much better for me.
Getting better signal in all my regular locations and 90% of the places I have been have 4G


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I was with Vodefone for the last 10+ years, after a nightmare with their customer service I told myself that when the contract was up in two years I'd be leaving! Not to mention as you say the signal was dire.

Jumped onto GiffGaff who I think piggyback off O2, and the signal is miles better, I get HSPA+ almost everywhere now, where as on VF it was GPRS and base 3G if you were lucky. Plus my bills went from £41 a month to £7.50 (I don't need a massive tarif)! :thumb:

Needless to say I have a GG sim ready for when my wife's VF contract expires in Dec!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Been with Vodafone for about 16 years now and its getting truly dreadful, 3g is basically useless and they even managed 'no service' in Birmingham City Centre yesterday. Contracts up in April, byeeeeee Vodafone... :wave:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I live in a town with not 4g (with Vodafone) only ee has 4g in the town.

However today I got a strong 4g signal on my phone today for the first time ever, I phone Vodafone to check if we now have 4g and apparently we don't, so how was I getting a 4g signal? 

I'm puzzled, totally.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm with Vodafone an will be leaving soon. 27 mile commute to work and only 3g I get is as I drive in range of the Police station at Wymondham - more than a coincidence they use Vodafone perhaps? I'll prob jump to EE it can't be any worse.


----------

